# 55 gallon



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm new in this reptile hobby. I currently have a 55 gal. anybody have any ideas what I kind of reptile to put in? Reptiles, lights, food etc...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

55g there are alot of snakes ,turtles ,frogs and lizards that can fill that space
are u looking for anything that gets big
multiple herps in one tank that stay smaller


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

First blitz you have to ask yourself if you really want a herp. Depending on teh species you choose to work with you must realize that many are very lomg-lived animals that should never be a impulse aquisition. Then begins the examination of this superb group of animals. Before you can decide what type of lighting etc... is required you have to know what you are going to keep. Some species will require quality UV lighting, others will not. Then there is the food issue, which is entirely more complex, as the food required is almost as diverse as the herps...have a little fun typing a reptiles name into search engines and research your options. When you think you may have something you wish to keep, ask away with specific questions!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Dude get a ball python they are so pimp!!!


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

thanks guys, Thanks croc, I'll do just that. Do a little searching before i dive in.


----------

